# which t5 bulb to get.



## l2ob (Sep 28, 2008)

first post here, been skimming through all the info on this site, thanks a bunch!

anyways,

i need to get new bulbs since the t5 light, the cheap oddysea one. Bought it from a guy for cheap and then noticed the reviews on it . O well,

so it has 12k bulbs and blue actnic which wont do much for me.

so im replacing the bulbs with 6500k.

i dont have the cash for geissman(sp) so im just looking for a good bulb in general.

so far i have found these:

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics...500k-t5-ho-fluorescent-lamp-4pack-p-2162.html

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics...500k-t5-ho-fluorescent-lamp-4pack-p-2161.html

im leaning towards the GE,even though they are more expensive, because i am not familar with the TCP brand.

any one have experience with these?

thanks
rob


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

well you should be able to get the GE's in 5000k or 6500k locally for ~$10 each so that will save you shipping


----------



## Riiz (Jul 19, 2008)

SpeedEuphoria said:


> well you should be able to get the GE's in 5000k or 6500k locally for ~$10 each so that will save you shipping


Are they HO?


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

yes, 48" 54w T5HO. This is local to me anyway(in a smaller town) as I just called about them last week. Seems 6500K is the highest kelvin GE makes for this bulb.


----------

